# silhouette duck decoys



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm trying to do some research or homework on how affective silhouette duck decoys are. If anyone has used them please let me know if you thought they were successful. I'd also like to see some pictures of the set ups. I'm thinking one dozen standard decoy for every 4 dozen silhouettes would be a good mix. Lets here and see some pictures from the airboat guys. Thanks, -Blake


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a few pics for you...










Swans:










The Spread:



















Do they work?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used them for goose set ups with some success, but I'm sorry no pics.

Only advantages are more room in the boat, and less weight to carry. Kind of suck in the wind. Just saying.

Nice set-up spooner! 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

not being of the boater _et al_ at the time, i used to pack five dozen teal sized silo's on my back, back in the day... and as long as the birds were around we did just fine.

i know of one Drake White Winged Scoter that thought they looked GREAT! too bad it came early on in my taxidermy career... poor thing ended up looking like... well... really bad.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Use them, love them. Easy setup and pickup. Inexpensive.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

nice pics spooner!!! my favorite pic of yours is when you were on a shoot with Travis and had a few boats with birds on them on the spur!!!!

How many different props have you had for your boat???? I have counted up to 3.. 

Silos work well I have mixed it up at times I have used as little as 3 dozen mixed in with floaters and full bodies and have put more out.. still in the trial and error stage of things. they work great for teal and spooner shoots.. mallards and pinners in my experience is not so much spread size as is location of were you are and were they want to be...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> i know of one Drake White Winged Scoter that thought they looked GREAT! too bad it came early on in my taxidermy career... poor thing ended up looking like... well... really bad.


I have a king eider i was looking to start my taxidermy career on. i think i have what it takes! :shock:


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Stuckduck -

Here is that pic - this was a great day. Once it turned on, it was over fast.










You are correct, I use a lot fewer silos & more full bodies / floaters when we are up in the marsh hunting.

4 props: 78x52 wood prop, 3 blade stump puller, 2 blade R, 3 blade R. (3 different motors on the boat)


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess the reason I like the pic is because is I was hunting out on the spur in 3 feet of water in a layout boat and i would hear lots of shooting but I think the excitement after the shooting was louder!!! Good times!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> I have a king eider i was looking to start my taxidermy career on. i think i have what it takes! :shock:


er... um.... good luck? :O•-:

..... gulp!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

They're awesome!!
We've killed a few birds over the 400+ flat duck decoys I have. :lol: We also run roughly 300 floaters with them. Once you start adding silhouettes to your spread you'll figure out real quick where they need to be to really finish birds.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

These pictures look great. I like the idea of having a large spread with decoys that take up very little room and are very light weight. Sometimes 8 dozen ducks with weights are just to heavy.


----------

